# How To Keep Your OHV Clean



## Leave A Tip (Jul 7, 2011)

One thing I always used to struggle with was keeping the undercarriage of my jeep clean. Then one day I overheard this tip: if you need to clean the mud from your OHV&#8217;s undercarriage, use a lawn sprinkler. It&#8217;ll get those hard to reach spots cleaned up in no time. 

More...


----------

